# He's finally here



## vicky9207

Finally my little boy has arrived at 6 pound, 6 1/2onz. Arrived on the 17th at 10:01.:crib::crib:

i actally thought giving birth wasnt that bad. even tho i did get every drug u can get lol.:rofl::rofl:. oh n the gas n air is the best thing lol:rofl::happydance:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats on the birth of your boy! caint wait to see some piccies xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your baby boy :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## vicky9207

thanks every1.


----------



## kelly2903

congrats on our little boy.:happydance::crib:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats - any names yet? :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

Congrtulation. :happydance:


----------



## vicky9207

i named him aaron still havnt got time 2 put the photos on the computer.


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats on your baby boy


----------



## niknaknat

congratulations:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cutie_wutie

congrats hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif


----------



## Jenny

Congrats!!!

:crib:


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, will look forward to 'meeting' him soon on B&B x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## faith_may

congratulations


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :) Lovely name you've chosen too :)

xxx


----------



## Mango

Congrats hun, glad your delivery went well!! Enjoy your new bundle!!


----------



## Newt

congratulations :D


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, well done xxxxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats:D:D *happydancefor you*


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni


----------



## lorrilou

Congratulations.


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## vicky9207

i desided cos i have time. ill put my birth story up. well here it goes i started getting contractions at half 6 on friday, about 8 they started coming every 20 mins,werent that bad stayed in the hus that nite. rang the assment unit they said 2 take painkillers n have a bath did that went over about 2, was 2cm asked if i wana stay in or go home i went home. went back about 6 still hardly no process. got sent up 2 the ward about 11 went down 2 delievery suite. didnt get epi till about 6 cos the dude who does them ws busy grrrrrr. about 9 i felt like i need 2 push i ws the examined n they said i was ready 2 push had 2 be cut n tore and at 10:01 my baby boy aaron arrived now i couldnt be happier.

i was soooooo scared about having him, it really wsnt that bad but every painful contraction n every painful push was worth it.


----------



## Stef

Congrats xx


----------



## elles28

congrats xx


----------



## lisa-marie

congratulations to you and your bundle of joy


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations on your wee boy. Welcome Aaron. xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations. :)


----------



## sophia84

CONGRATSSS ! :)


----------

